# Jacked



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Looks like I made the chimpabomber's list. What did I ever do to him. I feel bullied and personally invaded. 
I'll never forget what I learned in Rahway, "Walk up to the biggest con you see and punch him in the mouth as hard as you can."









Watch your back, Jack @curmudgeonista


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Looks like I made the chimpabomber's list. What did I ever do to him. I feel bullied and personally invaded.
> I'll never forget what I learned in Rahway, "Walk up to the biggest con you see and punch him in the mouth as hard as you can."
> 
> View attachment 214098
> ...


Rollin Rollin Rollin..

Happy Birthday buddy

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Nice hit!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Shhhhhhh....just take it Ron lol. 

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Another piece of generous bombardment! Well done Jack. 

Enjoy the smokes Ron


Sent from Dino’s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

poppajon75 said:


> Shhhhhhh....just take it Ron lol.


I have to be his biotch too?
When will it end?


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Monkey man strikes again!! Fantastic looking selections!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Rondo said:


> Watch your back, Jack @*curmudgeonista*


My, my, how the memory starts to slip with each birthday as we get older. It must be difficult to remember what you did just a couple of weeks ago when reaching "a certain age", eh?

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/275218-ron-chambeau-d.html


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

It looks like a remake of "Legend of the Golden Monkey"!


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Nice hit right there..


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

"Hey, hey, He's the Monkee
You never know where he'll be found
So you'd better get ready
He may be comin' to your town "


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> My, my, how the memory starts to slip with each birthday as we get older. It must be difficult to remember what you did just a couple of weeks ago when reaching "a certain age", eh?
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/275218-ron-chambeau-d.html


No idea what you're referring to. All I get from your post is at _your_ age, the hallucinations are full on. 
Be careful with that finger, Jack, you may damage some gray matter. Looks like you're getting Barbarino'd. "Up your nose with a rubber hose."


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Rondo said:


> No idea what you're referring to.


Exactly!

It's really sad when it gets to that stage.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Such a kind and gentle soul he is.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ADRUNKK said:


> Such a kind and gentle soul he is.


Actually laugh out loud on that one..

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Way to give the Pats fan a good spanking Jack !


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice hit

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------

